# Reparacion componentes placa base



## josemari75 (May 20, 2009)

Hola, tengo una placa base qdi y me gustaria empezar a profundizar en la reparacion de las placas base, se soldar y desoldar componentes smd, tengo un soldador de 11W y y diversas herramientas que utilizo con los smd, ahora bien ¿que se hace para reparar una placa base? no se por donde empezar.
esta placa en concreto se me queda bloqueada tal como entro en la bios, asi que como la tengo para hacer pruebas, no me importa si merece la pena o no repararla.
espero haberme explicado bien y que me podais ayudar a saber como empezar en este mundo de las placas base
gracias


----------



## thevenin (May 20, 2009)

Creo que entras en un mundo complejo y apasionante - si te gusta - al mismo tiempo.

Las placas madres no dejan de ser productos electrónicos al fin y al cabo, algo más complejo quizás.

Como todo debes tener experiencia en reparaciones generales, y luego deberías especializarte en las placas madres.

En Google poniendo repairing PC motherboards encontrarás decenas de páginas con "Flow Charts" que te ayudarán a seguir el proceso de descarte de la etapa en la que se encuentra el componente fallido.

Es bueno que estudies como funciona un PC a fondo, conozcas sus voltajes, su esquema por bloque, etc.

Principalmente en las placas puede fallar: el ventilador de la CPU, la propia CPU, "la pila", pero si hay algo que hace fallar las placas eso es el polvo.

Nunca he reparado de forma profesional placas, pero de tres ordenadores que tengo, y algún otro de amigo los fallos han sido:

- Mi portátil: CPU mal cambiado por el servicio técnico de HP
- Ordenador encontrado en la basura: ventilador de CPU mal, se apagaba a los pocos minutos.
- Otro PC: No se veía nada: suciedad los zócalos de la placa de vídeo
- Otro PC: Pila mal (típico fallo con mensaje en pantalla)
- Otro PC: no reconocía disco duro: cable IDE mal (habían estado cambiándole el disco duro).

- Y otro caso más típicos son los famosos "pitidos de la bios": http://www.trucoswindows.net/conteni7id-10-La-Bios-y-significado-de-los-pitidos.html

Si nada de esto funciona ya podríamos entrar en el tema de condensadores electrolíticos, los cuales se verán hinchados.

No te puedo decir más a nivel de componente por que no lo sé. 

Te he encontrado este artículo que también puede ayudar:
http://www.smartcomputing.com/Edito...es/WebOnly/TechSupport/402w10/02w01.asp&guid=

también poniendo: 

guide repairing motherboard en Google te salen enlaces

Algo más fácil es que pongas el nombre de la placa y busques el fallo en concreto en Google. 

En tu caso me inclino por la CPU o el ventilador, tampoco das pistas ni detallas el fallo, eso es también importante, tienes que describir el fallo con precisión.

Espero haberte orientado.


----------



## thevenin (May 20, 2009)

He encontrado esta guía, un poco general pero te puede orientar,

Habla de soldaduras secas, o lógicamente de componentes quemados, etc.

http://www.techsupportalert.com/pdf/p1001.pdf


----------



## josemari75 (May 20, 2009)

muchas gracias, para empezar esta muy bien la cosa.
sobre la placa :
marca= qdi
mod= kudoz 7e/333
no tiene so instalado en el hdd y al arrancar me meto en la bios y de buenas a primeras el teclado deja de responder, camvie de teclado y sigue igual, por eso me gustaria empezar con ella para probar.


----------



## thevenin (May 20, 2009)

Tienes que tratar de ser más específico, como dije el primer paso es describir el problema con propiedad.

Te dejas atrás si el teclado es USB o PS/2, cosa que yo ignoro, marca de la bios, versión, etc

Por otra parte lo de arriba es mi corta experiencia reparando PC's, apenas habré reparado 5 o 6 en mi vida.

Pon -teclado no funciona en la bios-, o -keyboard not work at bios-

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=keyboard+not+work+at+bios&btnG=Buscar&meta=


Aquí dicen que si el teclado es USB que pongas uno PS/2 y lo configures como USB LEGACY MODE

http://www.forosdelweb.com/f11/no-funciona-teclado-bios-292909/.

Recuerda, 

1. Primero describe el problema en detalle, aportando todos los datos posibles
2. Luego prueba combinaciones en Google, primero como general (teclado no funciona en bios), luego puedes profundizar por modelo de placa madre, en inglés,  etc

Al parecer es un problema común, creo que por ahí irá la cosa, algo del teclado USB.


----------



## thevenin (May 21, 2009)

Fe de erratas:

Donde dice:



> Mi portátil: CPU mal cambiado por el servicio técnico de HP



Debe decir:



> Mi portátil: CPU mal. Cambiado por el servicio técnico de HP



que no es lo mismo...


----------



## soundbass (Feb 16, 2011)

y si en mi caso no se ve ni laq bios--- como podre arreglarla... 
al encenderla prenden los ventiladores todo las luces todo.. pero no se ve nada en la pantalla
ni tratando de entrar a la bios.. porke en la pantalla no sale nada nisiquiera letras ni nada....





thevenin dijo:


> - Otro PC: No se veía nada: suciedad los zócalos de la placa de vídeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

